# The Hardest Shot With A Slingshot Ever



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Seeing is believing haha!





Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Adam2 said:


> Seeing is believing haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaarrgghhhhh!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Eye protection and a wrist lanyard for safety . The slingshot can launch back at the face when one band lets loose .

Why should I use a lanyard (said defiantly)? | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Amazing 🍻


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That wakes you up pretty quick 😳 I banded one at night while watching tv and not sure if I did a bad cut or what but first pull back smack me right the lips . Has a good little tickle to it


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

treefork said:


> Eye protection and a wrist lanyard for safety . The slingshot can launch back at the face when one band lets loose .
> 
> Why should I use a lanyard (said defiantly)? | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)


 I almost wish I hadnt seen that, but I did. I guess Ill get used to a light loose one fairly easy, I sure dont want a eye injury.


----------

